# scope mount lights?



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys do any of you use a scoped mounted light like this one?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41gGWDIAkwL._SL210_.jpg


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think bar-d uses that light or one a whole lot like it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like you could land aircraft with it. Bet that would light up one huge field too. What is the brand of the light ? Might be like the one Matt uses.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't use anything gun mounted. Way too much effort to be swinging a gun 360 degrees on stand. I use a light-force light... or even a handheld mag-lite or surefire. I also do not hunt at night alone. Big difference there I guess. If I did hunt alone at night, I think I would still use a spotting light, and then maybe get on my gun after I pickup eyes, and use a gun mounted light from there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a lightforce scope mounted light. As Chris said its nothing but a pain in the arse to use as your only lamp. I use a hand held lightforce striker 170 with a red filter on it.

http://www.lightforce.com/products/170-striker


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what I thought. Couldn't think of the name though.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok good to know i probly wont end up getin it lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure what you're looking for, have you checked the XLR250 by Elusive Wildlife? I've been thinking about getting one as they can be used as a scope mount or spotlight. They have different colors so you can change out the LED. They get great reviews. I was using my Surefire with a filter but it didn't put out enough for me. Good luck !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> ok good to know i probly wont end up getin it lol


Lightforce lamps are the best on the market hand held or scope mounted. Maybe you need a cheap hand held lamp to search with and then something to shoot with on the gun http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=22&p=productMore&iProduct=261!?

Whats your set up on foot or in a vehicle?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

on foot wish i could use a vehicle! lol we usually go out before first light and then again brfore dark


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When you say we, is there one guy lamping one guy shooting?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

well when we have tried it before he would call and i had a cheapo spotlight with a red plastic bowl taped around it, i would turn it on and scan around us for maybe 30 sec to 1 min then turn it off. we havent gone out at night in along time. when we go during the day he calls and i sit with my gun. we have never got them to come into us.

because we have never got one in i think if we ever did he would just drop his call and we would both start shootin lol we have been trying for about 1 1/2 years


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well the best thing I can suggest is for you to buy yourselves (split the cost) a good lamp with a battery pack and take it in turns, one carries a gun the other one lamps and swap over the next time you go out.


----------

